# 2011 setup



## marcanthony (Aug 29, 2010)

i have just started on a few props i'm building myself for this years setup. first one is a mauseleum front entrance onto my porch, second is free standing reeper.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Sounds cool! Hope to see some pics of construction and final set-up! Best of luck on a successful build! *


----------



## cenz (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm making props myself! Check them at YouTube: Freakhaunts101


----------

